# Eyefi for Nikon D50



## Char (May 29, 2013)

I am looking for a way to share my pictures from my NIKON D50 with my ipad/iphone4 just as explained in this video. 

How to Wirelessly Connect Your DSLR to Your iPad

I want to be able to view the pictures as I shoot them instead of waiting till I have a computer available. There is a 2GB Eye fi available in Amazon but it is being sold for 129$. I find this ridiculous. I know they have been discontinued but I want to know if there is any card available for my NikonD50 that does the exact same thing.

Many thanks!

X


----------



## brunerww (May 30, 2013)

Hi Char, I use a 4GB Eye-fi card in my D50, and it works just fine. The 4GB Eye-fi Pro mentioned in the video is $45 at Amazon as of this post.

Hope this is helpful,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## yioties (May 30, 2013)

This is getting good reviews

*Transcend 32 GB Wi-Fi SDHC Class 10 Memory Card (TS32GWSDHC10)*


It goes for around $60

I am actually ordering one next month.


----------



## TheLost (May 30, 2013)

keep in mind that only the EyeFi Pro's let you download RAW files... the cheaper 'connect' versions are limited to JPG in firmware.


----------



## Char (May 30, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Hi Char, I use a 4GB Eye-fi card in my D50, and it works just fine. The 4GB Eye-fi Pro mentioned in the video is $45 at Amazon as of this post.
> 
> Hope this is helpful,
> 
> ...



Thank you, @brunerww. I will check this one out. Have you had any issues with it? Edit: Is your card SDHC? From what I've read the Nikon D50 does not read SDHC.



TheLost said:


> keep in mind that only the EyeFi Pro's let you download RAW files... the cheaper 'connect' versions are limited to JPG in firmware.



I will keep this in mind. I want to be able to view my RAW files on my electronic device and not the JPEGs. Thank you for the input.

X


----------



## brunerww (May 30, 2013)

Char said:


> brunerww said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Char, I use a 4GB Eye-fi card in my D50, and it works just fine. The 4GB Eye-fi Pro mentioned in the video is $45 at Amazon as of this post.
> ...



Char - I owe you an apology.  I opened up my old cameras and found that I had given you bad information.  My D50 only had a *2GB* SD card in it and it was the GH1 that was recording to the Eye-fi Pro SDHC 




So you're right - the venerable D50 is not compatible with SDHC cards - which means it is not compatible with the Eye-fi Pro - so no wireless transfer of RAW files, and no ad-hoc networks with this camera.

Darned shame - it's still a great camera.

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Char (Jun 1, 2013)

No biggie! Thank you for clearing that up though! I contacted the seller on Amazon that has a 2GB Eye Fi Pro SD card and questioned as to why he is selling it for 129$.


----------

